# Hilfe bei VBScript doevents?



## svebert (23. Mai 2004)

Ich kenne mich mit vbscript eigentlich gar nicht aus, weiß aber ein bisschen mit visal basic umzugehen.
Ich habe heute zum ersten mal so ein vbscript versucht in html einzubetten. Geht auch alles wunderbar und relativ einfach. Ich brauch jezt aber mal eure hilfe: Gibt es sowas wie DoEvents, oder Sleep, in VB gibt es das ja. Ich brauch irgendeine anweisung, damit die Seite nicht erst aufgebaut wird, wenn die ganze schleife fertig ist, sondern stück für stück.

So:

for i=1 to 50
document.write "Bla" & Bla(i)
...
doevents   <--- So halt. Gibt es sowas in VBSCrit, wenn nicht, kann man das irgendwie anders machen?
next


----------



## Retlaw (24. Mai 2004)

VBS ist Windows Scripting Host (WSH) und das stellt vieles bereit was man so braucht.

```
WScript.sleep zahl
```
Sleep wartet etwas, in der Zeit kann das System andere Aufgaben ausführen.
Das entspricht zwar nicht ganz dem was DoEvents macht ist aber das Einzige was mir grad einfällt.


----------



## svebert (24. Mai 2004)

cool! Danke Genau sowas hab ich gesucht!


----------

